# Sie haben eine Grusskarte bekommen..



## Wembley (11 August 2006)

> Hallo,
> Sie haben eine Grusskarte bekommen, klicken Sie auf dem unten stehenenden Link, um Ihre Karte abzuholen.
> Drucken (Anm. Link zu Pseudo-Grußkartenseite) Sie hier
> 
> ...


Der Schmäh ist zwar wirklich nicht neu (war schon zu Dialerzeiten ein Übel), solche Mails kamen bei mir in den letzten Stunden einige herein und sind laut Google schon einige Wochen im Umlauf. Auf den Link zu klicken empfiehlt sich aber wirklich nicht, denn statt einer Grußkarte möchte sich ein Trojaner einnisten.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Wembley (13 August 2006)

*AW: Sie haben eine Grusskarte bekommen..*

Mails mit diesem Text gibt es wie gesagt schon länger. Aber es sieht danach aus, dass die letzten Tage eine neue Welle gestartet wurde, die vor allem österreichische User betraf, oder genauer, Leute mit einem Mail-Account, der die Endung .at aufweist.

Gruß
Wembley


----------

